

Django Performance Patterns - pajju
http://www.morethanseven.net/2011/06/30/Django-performance-1-measuring-performance.html

======
tdr
> Hopefully that’s a useful list of tools to get a baseline of where you’re at
> with performance.

The title (posted on HN) is a bit misleading from the content (although it's
very good). The real value would be the "lessons learned" part. Any idea when
it will be posted?

